# Why is my Cabomba Carolina turning white?



## Fallen_angel42 (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, hopefully that picture will show....but anyhow, does anyone know why my cabomba would be turning yellow, then into white and dropping off the plant! I know yellow is a sign of potassium deficiency, and then that leads to iron deficiency. So I've been dosing extra ferts, but it still keeps turning those colors. Because of me dosing extra ferts I'm having to deal with this stupid algae  I've had the plant for about 2 weeks, and at the very top it's growing, every stem is growing at the top, and very green, but then once you look down, it starts turning yellow and then clear. :help:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What size is your tank? light? fert? CO2?


----------



## Fallen_angel42 (Jun 14, 2010)

29G I do EI fertilizing, my light is 2 24W T-5, I have The Hagen CO2 ladder, and another 2 liter bottle smashed into the intake of my filter. My CO2 drop checker is green so I know I'm good with CO2. My water wisteria is pearling a lot, and my Sagittaria Subulata (Dwarf) is sprouting new runners and pearling to. So I don't know what the flip is wrong with this Cabomba!


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

When I had it, mine also turned white at the bottom. 
I don't have it anymore because it grew ginormous, even tho it did turn white at the bottom. 
I assumed it turned white at the bottom because the light was not able to get thru to that part, but I was not sure.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I think its more of a light penetration issue more than anything. Mine did that too until I spread them out more. The bottom leaves would turn yellow then fall off even though the stem was still good. After spreading them out more, the shedding stopped. I also would uproot the plants often. I would trim once and when it was time for another trimming, I would uproot and just plant the tips.


----------

